# 2011



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey! So I'm new to this forum so I'm a little behind here. Has anybody received their extreme giants from 2011 yet? I have a Paraguay red and I'm most likely ordering a extreme tonight and bobby said he can ship out on Monday.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 15, 2011)

No I don't think anyone has yet, mainly because I put down a deposit in march and have paid mine in full and last I heard they hatched almost 3 weeks ago, you got a hold of bobbby? I didn't think he had any extremes left lol


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 15, 2011)

He said he has a few spots left and that if I pay in full today he can ship my extreme out on Monday :b so I guess ill be joining everybody's stressful antagonizing wait, but not nearly as long as you guys have been waiting lol I have been reading through the threads :b


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah its like being a kid with 20 dollars waiting for the candy store to open but waiting a few months lol well thank you I didn't know when he was gonna ship them out exactly I get my boy/girl next week then!  I've been waiting over a year for one of bobby's gu's


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 15, 2011)

I just got my first tegu last Sunday at an EXPO in white plains NY. He's a paraguayan red male at 27.5 inches. And after 3 hours I knew I HAD to have more lol. I just completed my payment played in full 350 for a female with alotta white  I'm taking off work next Tuesday so I'm home when he gets there,my mom refuses to touch them and I cant have her sitting in a box all day( I'm 15, so I still live at home Haha )


----------



## Neeko (Jul 15, 2011)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> I just got my first tegu last Sunday at an EXPO in white plains NY. He's a paraguayan red male at 27.5 inches. And after 3 hours I knew I HAD to have more lol. I just completed my payment played in full 350 for a female with alotta white  I'm taking off work next Tuesday so I'm home when he gets there,my mom refuses to touch them and I cant have her sitting in a box all day( I'm 15, so I still live at home Haha )



can you specifically request hi white?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 15, 2011)

I did. Lol. I said I want a female as white as possible and he said he will pick out one to my request


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 15, 2011)

That's a lot of work for a 15 year old more power to you! Did bobby tell you which pairing he was gonna give you a tegu from?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 15, 2011)

Not yet I asked though, he hasn't replied yet. And yea :b I breed beardies, a lot of beardies, I have 2 adult male green iguana and now the 2 tegus :b and sailfins that I'm selling


----------

